#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  LINUX

## crackerjack101

Is it worth having?
What are the pros and cons?

A good mate of mine swears by it. Says its great. 
What do you reckon.

N.B. I'm technologically handicapped.   :Smile:

----------


## can123

> Is it worth having?
> What are the pros and cons?
> 
> A good mate of mine swears by it. Says its great. 
> What do you reckon.
> 
> N.B. I'm technologically handicapped.


Go and sit down at the front of the class next to harrybarracuda. The teacher will be along in a few minutes and he'll tell you both how to switch your computers on.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Go and sit down at the front of the class next to harrybarracuda. The teacher will be along in a few minutes and he'll tell you both how to switch your computers on.


Thanks very much. Most helpful.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Is it worth having?
> What are the pros and cons?
> 
> A good mate of mine swears by it. Says its great. 
> What do you reckon.
> 
> N.B. I'm technologically handicapped.


you are probably too old to learn, so what's the point ?

buy an iPad, you will be more happy

if you don't have a purpose to use Linux in the first place, it's completely pointless to try it and learn from it

----------


## Troy

It's worth having. 
Ubuntu distros are easy to setup and will work with most hardware out of the box.
Pros...less virus rubbish and better virus protection
Far better stability less bloatware and free core software and apps
Cons
Not supported by many games and products but you may be lucky and run them under wine.
Will need to research what you need and app best for you.
It may be beyond the point and click brigade to optimise its use for personal taste.

I have been using computers since 1974 so what I think is easy may not be so easy for others. However, I lose patience quickly with slow devices. Windows and MS apps have got less intuitive and become slower for professional use lMO. Sometimes a simple copy or file search takes too long or crashes explorer and word has got too clever for its own good.

----------


## crackerjack101

> you are probably too old to learn, so what's the point ?
> 
> buy an iPad, you will be more happy
> 
> if you don't have a purpose to use Linux in the first place, it's completely pointless to try it and learn from it
>     [at] [at]


You spout the same old response so often Butters. Why not try to be helpful? I'm interested. That's it. So fuck you.

----------


## crackerjack101

> It's worth having. 
> Ubuntu distros are easy to setup and will work with most hardware out of the box.
> Pros...less virus rubbish and better virus protection
> Far better stability less bloatware and free core software and apps
> Cons
> Not supported by many games and products but you may be lucky and run them under wine.
> Will need to research what you need and app best for you.
> It may be beyond the point and click brigade to optimise its use for personal taste.
> 
> I have been using computers since 1974 so what I think is easy may not be so easy for others. However, I lose patience quickly with slow devices. Windows and MS apps have got less intuitive and become slower for professional use lMO. Sometimes a simple copy or file search takes too long or crashes explorer and word has got too clever for its own good.


Thanks for that. Helpful, unlike others.

----------


## Dragonfly

> You spout the same old response so often Butters.


because it's the truth and there is no other way to say it,

if the grass is green and the sky blue, why would you say it's black and red ?  :Confused: 

if you are desperate to get out of Windows, there is the iPad, and that's all you need to know, seriously.

if you want to learn computing, then there is LINUX in console mode, but learning will also depend on distro, and I doubt you will have the motivation to learn a new system because if you had, you would have done so already a long time ago.

not trying to be negative, just saying it straight. Basically don't waste your time on it unless you have a very good reason.

----------


## david44

There were some helpful suggestions on my Windows 10 thread as I had the same enquiry basically how new windows seemed worse than the old slower etc.Good luck.

Start around post 40 on  thread ,unlike above Baldrick and Slack seem to be sober and prepared to give constructive suggestions perhaps they'll be along here later

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/15...u-think-3.html (WINDOWS 10 What do you think)

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> You spout the same old response so often Butters.
> 
> 
> because it's the truth and there is no other way to say it,
> 
> if the grass is green and the sky blue, why would you say it's black and red ? 
> 
> ...



Oh do fuck off Butters. I've got 7 laptops sitting here and I'm interested to see if Linux is useful. 
No reason not to use one of them to give it a go. 
My regular is Windows 7 which I like and am used to, but I'm interested. 
Why does that cause you so much grief?
If you've nothing constructive or amusing to add please fuck off.
You're not impressing anyone. :kma:

----------


## thaimeme

JJ, I recall that your best mate, Nooners, was an Ubuntu/Linux convert and might still be able to advise. Give 'im a call or text......if you two are still friendly.

 :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> JJ, I recall that your best mate, Nooners, was an Ubuntu/Linux convert and might still be able to advise. Give 'im a call or text......if you two are still friendly.


Ha Ha. 
Yes indeedy, he'll be up shortly and insists I should start using Linux. 
He's a fan. 
Hence my question, prior to his arrival.

 :rofl:

----------


## Norton

> Originally Posted by Troy 
> It's worth having. 
> Ubuntu distros are easy to setup and will work with most hardware out of the box.
> Pros...less virus rubbish and better virus protection
> Far better stability less bloatware and free core software and apps
> Cons
> Not supported by many games and products but you may be lucky and run them under wine.
> Will need to research what you need and app best for you.
> It may be beyond the point and click brigade to optimise its use for personal taste.
> ...


Very helpful  but given,




> N.B. I'm technologically handicapped.


Suggest you pass  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Suggest you pass


Why?    :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

I was running Linux mint alongside windows 7 so I had a dual boot. When the computer starts you can pick which OS you want to use. It worked fine. I liked mint and ubuntu but mint had minimise and close buttons on the same side as windows whereas Ubuntu for some reason have them on the other side. Only a little thing I know but easier for computer veggie like me. I haven't seen the latest Ubuntu though. I felt safer surfing the net on Linux.

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> JJ, I recall that your best mate, Nooners, was an Ubuntu/Linux convert and might still be able to advise. Give 'im a call or text......if you two are still friendly.
> 
> 
> Ha Ha. 
> Yes indeedy, he'll be up shortly and insists I should start using Linux. 
> He's a fan. 
> Hence my question, prior to his arrival.


I think he was dependant on Frankie for his Ubuntu sucess...  :bananaman:

----------


## crackerjack101

> I think he was dependant on Frankie for his Ubuntu sucess...


No idea. He seems to know of what he speaks.
Well more than me but that's not saying much.   :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> I felt safer surfing the net on Linux.


OK thanks.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> JJ, I recall that your best mate, Nooners, was an Ubuntu/Linux convert and might still be able to advise. Give 'im a call or text......if you two are still friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha. 
> Yes indeedy, he'll be up shortly and insists I should start using Linux. 
> He's a fan. 
> Hence my question, prior to his arrival.


Oh...I see.
Just wait 'til he arrives - let him install and advise.
Gives 'im the sense of being useful.

Hope he and the missus are well.
Give Noons my best......Jeff extends greetings.

----------


## Troy

^ Mint is based on Ubuntu and is equally fine for the casual or inexperienced user. The icon positions depend on desktop preference and theme but can be configured to suit without too much problem.

The last time I installed,which would be 04/15 it was fully automatic onto an hp with intel graphics card...no issues at all. This is not the best supported of machin and other distros had issues with graphics card and the sd card reader.

I have just checked install notes and I don't think the issues I had would be of any concern to post. They were for correct updates and install for python3 and adding compilers and Latex.

----------


## crackerjack101

Splendid Troy. We'll give it a go.
Should be interesting and can't do any harm.

Thanks again.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Hope he and the missus are well.
> Give Noons my best......Jeff extends greetings.


No worries, they're good. will pass on your best wishes.

----------


## Begbie

I had ubuntu running on an old laptop ages ago. Nice interface and no problems accessing the internet. I don't know what the current thoughts are regarding malware etc. I did it just to see if it would work.  

Not sure why you'd need it unless your pc spec won't run windows.

----------


## crackerjack101

> I had ubuntu running on an old laptop ages ago. Nice interface and no problems accessing the internet. I don't know what the current thoughts are regarding malware etc. I did it just to see if it would work.


That's exactly what I'd like to do. Just explore and see how it goes. thanks for the input.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I've got 7 laptops sitting here and I'm interested to see if Linux is useful.


interested in doing what ? that linux is useful ? yes it is, as much as Win7/8.1/10 and WinXP are

again you are retarded and asking yourself the wrong question, completely pointless for old farts like you, above all if you are computer handicapped. Linux is not the same as running for the Olympics, it will not give you an edge on anything.




> My regular is Windows 7 which I like and am used to, but I'm interested.


you keep saying interested, like it was a magic word. Are you really that desperate for computers ? keep using Win7 if you are happy with it, end of story. Linux is not a door to make you smarter or be more computer literate.




> Why does that cause you so much grief?


it doesn't, I just find it ridiculous that IT incompetent men like you think they can become computer literate by simply installing linux. Wake up. Want to learn something new ? become a plumber and it can be useful. Ask our resident Baldick for broken sinks advice, it has plently of them since he is one.




> No idea. He seems to know of what he speaks.


Nooner knows fook all, a complete fraud in that regard. He does know how to speak and pronounce English words beautiful. I just love his beautiful accent.

----------


## crackerjack101

Butters, go away. 

you're not wanted.

you're not interesting.

you're useless.

FUCK OFF>\

Please    :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

I understand the truth hurts old man,

but in 1 month time, you will have forget about your little Linux project and got back on Win7 for your routine daily wank  :Smile: 

I am doing you a favor by telling you exactly what you will find out after your first install of Linux

----------


## Dragonfly

see I am a Linux Pro, and I only use it for certain purposes, I still do my daily wank on WinXP

I first tried Linux in 1995, and loved it because it could do shit other OS couldn't do back then for free

this is not the same world, and an iPad is just fine for 99.99% of the population

----------


## crackerjack101

> I understand the truth hurts old man,
> 
> but in 1 month time, you will have forget about your little Linux project and got back on Win7 for your routine daily wank 
> 
> I am doing you a favor by telling you exactly what you will find out after your first install of Linux



I know English isn't your first language but what don't you understand from the two simple words; 

GO AWAY.

----------


## Dragonfly

why ? I am giving you worthwhile advice, truthful advice

you sound like fluke, asking for advice that you will never follow anyhow

you will install Linux on a laptop and forget all about it 2 weeks later  :rofl:

----------


## crackerjack101

> I am giving you worthwhile advice,


Nope.

Go away.

----------


## Dragonfly

see now you are trying to be fluke and ignore my advice,

but you will thank me soon enough,

YOU HAVE NO WORTHWHLE REASON TO INSTALL LINUX

learn how to paint if you want to learn something new, much more interesting

I am taking painting myself as a hobby, and it's great

what do you think ? Should I open a thread about it ?

----------


## crackerjack101

Oh  FFS go away.

----------


## fred flintstone

> Is it worth having?
> What are the pros and cons?


Yes, it's worth having. It uses alot less memory than Windows, you don't get all the added snooping around like you get with Windows. Biggest reason though it's safer, almost zero worry about malware so safer for porn sites and doing your banking. If you use Mint, it's pretty  easy to get used to if you've been using Windows.

Only downside is installing new stuff. It's not hard but it takes some googling and a lil time to figure it out. 

Best thing to do is make a Linux pen drive and run it from that before going to the trouble of fully installing it. It's all free and nothing to lose in trying it out.

----------


## Topper

CJ,

I've used Solaris (Unix) and Linux/Ubuntu since the late 1980s.  It's still what most servers run today.

If you don't need to do fancy shit using MS Office or play games other than online games then I can't recommend Ubuntu enough.  

It just works.  No viruses, no real messing about once everything is set up.  I have it on all of my computers along side of Windows (in case I need to do stuff for work using MS Office). 

Since I'm guessing 90% of your computer use is surfing the net, downloading goat porn and answering emails, it's absolutely perfect for ya.

Get Noon to show it to you and give it a test whorl.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Since I'm guessing 90% of your computer use is surfing the net, downloading goat porn and answering emails, it's absolutely perfect for ya.
> 
> Get Noon to show it to you and give it a test whorl.


Job done. We'll give it a "whorl".

Cheers folks.

Except of course the inimitable Butters who's just a complete waste of flatulent space. 

pip pip 

 :Smile:

----------


## fred flintstone

And no Windows updates to fek around with either.

----------


## Begbie

Google is your friend

*Linux threats by the numbers*

The number of in the wild threats for Linux-based operating systems is still way lower than threats for Microsoft Windows or Apple OS X.

However, the threats are real. For example, Linux-based web servers are constantly under attack. Just to give you some numbers  at SophosLabs we were seeing an average of 16,000-24,000 compromised websites a day in 2013.

The numbers dont look any better today: during the first week of March 2015, we added detection for almost 190,000 new malicious URLs. Of these new malicious URLs, the number of unique malicious domains was over 70,000.

This means that, on average, we were recording around 27,000 new malicious URLs per day and over 10,000 malicious domains per day.

Canonical, which is one of the most security-aware Linux companies, is also keeping a (not so up-to-date) list of Linux malware: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus

Improve your Linux security posture

Most Linux distros come with some advanced security tools (although most of them are often pretty hard to configure  in other words, prone to misconfiguration).

So, if you are a tech-savvy Linux user, you should at least look at the basic security guidelines of your Linux distro.

Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
openSUSE: https://activedoc.opensuse.org/book/...security-guide
Fedora: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SecurityBasics
Arch: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/security
CentOS: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/OS_Protection
Sabayon: https://wiki.sabayon.org/?title=En:Security

Ill be offering some security tips to protect your Linux desktops and servers in another blog post in the coming days  so make sure to follow our blogs and keep up to date with Sophos, SophosLabs and Naked Security on social media.

Sophos Antivirus for Linux 

Do you need antivirus on your Linux machines? In a word: yes.

One common objection to installing antivirus is that it can affect the machines performance. Fortunately, Sophos Antivirus for Linux has a small footprint and minimal impact on system speed. Basically, you wont know its there  except, of course, when it detects and blocks a threat from infecting your machine or spreading to your users workstations.

The best thing about it, Sophos Antivirus for Linux is available now for FREE. Go try it out.

----------


## slackula

> unlike above Baldrick and Slack seem to be sober


Sober!??! This disgraceful allegation will not be allowed to go unchallenged!

Still, I see buttplug has done his usual thing of threadshitting without managing to produce one single useful piece of information. He always does that on anything related to computing because he has no fucking clue what he is talking about.

CJ: you can download and burn a CD or DVD and run Ubuntu, Mint or several other flavours of GNU/Linux off that without installing anything. You can use Windows to make the disk and there are easy to follow instructions all over the web.

It might be a bit clunky because running from a CD/DVD is a LOT slower than running from a normal disk but it'll give you a pretty good idea of how things will be if you decide to install it proper.

You can see what is included and most important you can check out if you wifi and graphics bits work properly (they almost certainly will nowadays).

Have fun and enjoy learning something new and interesting.

----------


## PlanK

Is it possible to get Buttfly banned from the Computer section?

It's obvious he has just become a bitter, twisted non-contributor after he was found out to be a fraud.

----------


## Tommy

Use linux since 1998, started with slackware. Now on a ubuntu 16.04 but not standard unity window manager. Gnome is for my taste better, and there is the great point of using linux: you can set it up to your taste. Many many choices. 
When you start, use an easy, out of the box distribution. When you learn more, go for your personal choices. Something closed software isn't able to offer on such a scale.

----------


## Troy

One thing I have found regarding burning dvds is that it is safest to do so at the slowest speed setting. I have known many problems that ended up being a corrupt dvd that seems perfectly okay until half way through an install.

----------


## crackerjack101

All good, chaps. Thanks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> see I am a Linux Pro


 :rofl:

----------


## fred flintstone

> One thing I have found regarding burning dvds is that it is safest to do so at the slowest speed setting. I have known many problems that ended up being a corrupt dvd that seems perfectly okay until half way through an install.



or ditch the DVDs and use a USB

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> see I am a Linux Pro


I knew you would love it  :Smile: 




> Is it possible to get Buttfly banned from the Computer section?
> 
> It's obvious he has just become a bitter, twisted non-contributor after he was found out to be a fraud.


why are you being such a sensitive prick ? I know it feels like I am kicking a few wheelchairs in the retirement home that is TD but I am offering worthwhile advice, so  it's not my fault you are too old not to recognize them as such.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> CJ,
> 
> I've used Solaris (Unix) and Linux/Ubuntu since the late 1980s.  It's still what most servers run today.


Actually I don't think it is. Perhaps you'd care to prove that statement.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by CSFFan
> 
> 
> CJ,
> 
> I've used Solaris (Unix) and Linux/Ubuntu since the late 1980s.  It's still what most servers run today.
> 
> 
> Actually I don't think it is. Perhaps you'd care to prove that statement.


I think the original Solaris has been dead for quite a while, with Oracle taking over Sun server business, the default OS is Oracle Unix based on Linux

Solaris was full of security flaws, if you still had a Solaris server after 2000 on the Internet, you were probably already hacked

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


I agree, all he does is talk shit all the time and try and denigrate other posters with his feeble knowledge of jizz encrusted iphones and old macs.

And he's shit at it.

Notice how his last post was an attempt at hiding his poor behaviour from the mods. Hopefully they'll read his posts from the last few months and fuck him off back to the DH where he belongs.

He has offered NOTHING of any use in the Security Thread other than stupid, childish comments that match his low IQ.

 :bananaman:

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CSFFan
> ...


Haven't you got homos to go to? , 
The OP has repeatedly told you to leave?
Harry who knows more about the technical than me says you have nothing to contribute why the continuous unwanted disruption are you lonely?

----------


## harrybarracuda

By the way, if you want to get extra life out of old hardware, Try Puppy Linux.

There are tons of variants and it will fly even on an old processor.

Just download an ISO from distrowatch.com and burn it to a bootable USB using Rufus.

You don't even need to install it, you can just run it from a USB.

----------


## david44

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy



Or...

Index of /puppylinux/puppy-slacko-6.3.0/

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Personally, I think butters has a great deal that he could contribute if he turned his negativity into a more positive role. He certainly knows a lot about computing and has experience stretching a couple of decades and more. However, previous treatment by wannabees has made him look in a negative rather than positive way.

Personally, I see no reason why anyone should have to pay to use an inferior commercial product or application when there is a better one available for free that professionals use OR that professionals could use to get as good a result with a little extra work.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Personally, I think butters has a great deal that he could contribute if he turned his negativity into a more positive role.


Agreed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He certainly knows very little about computing and has experience that doesn't go newer than a couple of decades ago.


FTFY.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> Personally, I think butters has a great deal that he could contribute if he turned his negativity into a more positive role.
> 
> 
> Agreed.


thanks for the support guys  :Razz: 

I don't see how I came across as negative, I was simply telling you things straight. Some blind souls simply refuse to accept it. Granted, I like to do it "rough" but I am only trying to tell you how to save time and the worries associated with serious computing.

If you want to learn, do, but from my experience most users will give up after the first small roadblock, so why bother in the first place.

I am a Linux Pro, been a Slackware advocate since its first public release in 1994 (maybe before can't remember) and worked with Linux Kernel 1.5 (I think), recompiling it, and adding modules manually, editing .c and .h files in vi when compiling would fail  :Razz: 

I am fucking hardcore, so pussies like harry don't really scare me with his silly baits, the fooking corporate shill  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am fucking hardcore, so pussies like harry don't really scare me with his silly baits, the fooking corporate shill


"Hardcore" fucking hell this is comedy gold.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> I am a Linux Pro, been a Slackware advocate since its first public release in 1994 (maybe before can't remember) and worked with Linux Kernel 1.5 (I think), recompiling it, and adding modules manually, editing .c and .h files in vi when compiling would fail


Then use some of your mad L33T SKI11S to help the curious newbie that started the thread. 

Denigrating his interest in moving to FOSS doesn't help him at all and makes you look like one of those people who answer every question with RTFM when TFM is perhaps a little too complex for a newbie.

Anybody can recompile a kernel or edit a file with vi or modprobe something, even if you've done it (which is doubtful given your history of making stupid threats and claims that you never back up) it doesn't give you a license to threadshit all over the place when somebody asks for suggestions and advice.

TL;DR: You aren't helping.

----------


## fred flintstone

Mint's evovled to the point where it's no more difficult to use thatn Windows 10. Alot easier in some respects, no massive automatic updates that risk shutting down your PC, no programs or bloatware to trip over or slow your machine down. No reason not to try it out.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Anybody can recompile a kernel or edit a file with vi or modprobe something,


anybody with a clue can do it, except the majority doesn't have a clue or are too lazy to bother with it. That's my whole point from the beginning, which as usual you completely missed with your common sense blindness.

and from your HTML skills and security skills on your silly home servers, I can pretty sure claim that you are a just little fraud or simply an incompetent IT guy. Having SLACKULA as your username doesn't give you an edge either to know your shit or give better advice.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> I am fucking hardcore, so pussies like harry don't really scare me with his silly baits, the fooking corporate shill 
> 
> 
> "Hardcore" fucking hell this is comedy gold.


yes harry, and we all know you are a different kind of hardcore in that hot dessert  :Smile: 

I remember you being a hardcore XBOX gamer at some point ? how is that going these days ?

----------


## Dragonfly

to end on a positive note,

if you want to learn Linux, start with a book, not an install, and then follow the book instructions

and take a Linux distro with no UI, simply the command line, best way to learn

then learn the origin of X11 and how it is different from other UI

you will be a Linux hardcore in no time and you could brag about it here  :Razz:

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> Anybody can recompile a kernel or edit a file with vi or modprobe something,
> 
> 
> anybody with a clue can do it, except the majority doesn't have a clue or are too lazy to bother with it. That's my whole point from the beginning, which as usual you completely missed with your common sense blindness.
> 
> and from your HTML skills and security skills on your silly home servers, I can pretty sure claim that you are a just little fraud or simply an incompetent IT guy. Having SLACKULA as your username doesn't give you an edge either to know your shit or give better advice.


LOL, keep whinging like a bitch or do something about the website I threw together over a lunchtime to mock you and your cretinous behaviour. The ball has been in your court for years now and you haven't done anything except whine and complain.

Put up or shut up.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I threw together over a lunchtime to mock you and your cretinous behaviour. The ball has been in your court for years now and you haven't done anything except whine and complain.


I exposed you as a fraud and your answer was to create a website about me ? a bit creppy and stalking ?  :rofl: 

and a 12yr old would have done a better HTML job on his lunchtime, your level is of a 4 yr old or a new learning amateur.

and told you already, I can't deny or ack anything I have done on your silly little servers but I do know where you live now  :Razz: 

and no, I will not create a creepy website to brag about my exploits on your crappy servers  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


Clearly you "remember" all sorts of things in that dysfunctional imagination of yours, Buttplug.

But you're still full of shit.

What's that registry key that installs modems again?

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> but I do know where you live now


No you don't, Post 1/2 of my address, even my soi number if you think you know it.

Even if you do know where I live you're too much of a cowardly wanker to do anything about it so I'm not going to be losing any sleep over it you tosser.

 :bananaman:

----------


## crackerjack101

> but I do know where you live now


That sounds unpleasantly threatening.   :Sad:

----------


## slackula

> That sounds unpleasantly threatening.


Meh, if he ever does sprout a testicle and decide to show up I have a few little welcome gifts lined up for unwanted visitors.

----------


## biff

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/16...he-bother.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> That sounds unpleasantly threatening.
> 
> 
> Meh, if he ever does sprout a testicle and decide to show up I have a few little welcome gifts lined up for unwanted visitors.


Unlikely.

----------


## Topper

> and a 12yr old would have done a better HTML job on his lunchtime, your level is of a 4 yr old or a new learning amateur.
> 
> and told you already, I can't deny or ack anything I have done on your silly little servers but I do know where you live now


This is why I'll never publicly post another question on the computer forum again, it devolves into Buttplug bragging about shit that nobody, not a single soul has seen, he's never answered one question but just continues to tell us we're all idiots.  

I'd take the abuse if there was a kernel corn of help inside Butter's turds of posts, but there isn't, just insults and abuse.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> and a 12yr old would have done a better HTML job on his lunchtime, your level is of a 4 yr old or a new learning amateur.
> 
> and told you already, I can't deny or ack anything I have done on your silly little servers but I do know where you live now
> 
> 
> This is why I'll never publicly post another question on the computer forum again, it devolves into Buttplug bragging about shit that nobody, not a single soul has seen, he's never answered one question but just continues to tell us we're all idiots.  
> 
> I'd take the abuse if there was a kernel corn of help inside Butter's turds of posts, but there isn't, just insults and abuse.


Plus he's as thick as shit.

----------


## can123

Stop pissing about with Linux ! Go out and buy a Mitsubishi or a Mazda instead.

----------


## baldrick

to the OP
go to Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux
have fun




> if you want to learn Linux, start with a book, not an install, and then follow the book instructions
> 
> and take a Linux distro with no UI, simply the command line, best way to learn


maybe they should also hand build a x86 processor first

----------


## crackerjack101

> Stop pissing about with Linux ! Go out and buy a Mitsubishi or a Mazda instead.


Did that, bought a Yaris. Now on to alternate shores   :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Yaris was a good choice IMO...I was thinking of buying one for my work commute in Germany. 

Horses for courses as they say... and Linux is just as good a runner at the moment as W10, if not better. I haven't moved on since W7 and rarely use that now. 

Everything depends on what you are using your machine for. Browsing, e-mail and a few office tasks then linux and apps are adequate and free....just as long as the distro supports your hardware.

I am not a hardcore OS super duper expert. I am a niche market rt software pro who specialised in assembler until machines bacame powerful enough to.run high level languages fast enough to be useable in my area of expertise. 

Butters posts only really make sense to other experts...just saying ... Harry

----------


## crackerjack101

> verything depends on what you are using your machine for. Browsing, e-mail and a few office tasks then linux and apps are adequate and free


Sounds about right, mate. Thanks.
More than anything i'm just interested to see how it goes. 
W7 is fine and I'm happy with it but that's no reason not to explore.

by the way, so far we're very pleased with the Yaris. It handles remarkably well and is quite pokey for a little car.

Cheers.

----------


## Troy

Butters mentioned getting a book but he didn't recommend one.  If you are going to use Ubuntu then try;
Debian.1000.plus.commands
The official Ubuntu Book
Both are easily found in pdf format on the web. They also give you many links to other useful info, such as which HW is compatible.

I also agree with butters that you should learn to use terminals and start your applications from the command line. It won't take long and you can set up your profile and aliases to customise as you fancy.

----------


## Dragonfly

> you should learn to use terminals and start your applications from the command line. It won't take long and you can set up your profile and aliases to customise as you fancy.


don't bother, he probably gave up already, too complicated

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Butters mentioned getting a book but he didn't recommend one.


Because they don't do pop up or colouring books on this subject.

----------


## crackerjack101

> don't bother, he probably gave up already, too complicated


Very helpful as always buTTers. Thank you.

----------


## Dragonfly

so did you give a try and did the full installation ? are you using it now ?

of course not, thanks for playing

----------


## crackerjack101

> so did you give a try and did the full installation ? are you using it now ?
> 
> of course not, thanks for playing


buTTers, moved, yea touched, as I am by your concern for my welfare and future I can't find it in my heart to understand why you should be so concerned.

As and when I feel like it I may well investigate the Linux issue but rest assured it will be when I want to and not when you think I should.

So, in the meantime, whilst thanking you again for your concern, I respectfully ask that you fuck off unless you have,for the first time ever, something helpful to contribute.

Cheers.

----------


## baldrick

> simply the command line, best way to learn


yeah - but  ifconfig wlan0 up obviously does not work on your win XP installation

but you could try this on your win CLI and see if it will give us satisfaction

wmic path win32_networkadapter where index=* call disable

----------


## Dragonfly

> buTTers, moved, yea touched, as I am by your concern for my welfare and future I can't find it in my heart to understand why you should be so concerned.


crackass, I am not concerned by you but by people like you, all the same, Linux wannabies who won't do the work, too lazy but just following fashion trends. That's what I have been saying from the beginning, nothing personal, old dude. So you being hysterical over all this proved me right, once more.




> As and when I feel like it I may well investigate the Linux issue but rest assured it will be when I want to and not when you think I should.


Between you and me, we all know you never will. You have no good reason to follow through. If you were really interested or had a real purpose, you would have done so, not open a vague Linux thread on TD and throwing shit when I called you on it.

Thanks again for proving my point. Enjoy your Win7 while it lasts  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Linux is no big deal.

If all you want is email, browsing and basic WP, then Mint or Puppy will run on most things.

It's so simple an idiot could use it.

Why do you think Buttplug thinks he's an expert?

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> buTTers, moved, yea touched, as I am by your concern for my welfare and future I can't find it in my heart to understand why you should be so concerned.
> 
> 
> crackass, I am not concerned by you but by people like you, all the same, Linux wannabies who won't do the work, too lazy but just following fashion trends. That's what I have been saying from the beginning, nothing personal, old dude. So you being hysterical over all this proved me right, once more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, Thank you butters, another positive, constructive, helpful contribution. Many thanks.

----------


## Troy

> Linux is no big deal.
> 
> If all you want is email, browsing and basic WP, then Mint or Puppy will run on most things.
> 
> It's so simple an idiot could use it.
> 
> Why do you think Buttplug thinks he's an expert?


One hopes that isn't an attempt to belittle Linux in any way. As far as programming goes and especially rt, Linux has always been far superior. The scheduling philosophy is far superior as is its memory management.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Linux is no big deal.
> 
> If all you want is email, browsing and basic WP, then Mint or Puppy will run on most things.
> 
> It's so simple an idiot could use it.
> 
> ...


One thinks you are reading too much into my post.

Get off your high horse, Tonto.

----------


## Dragonfly

Harry is a pro MS fan, probably was fighting against Linux when we had the big OS war of Linux vs Windows in the desktop and server space back on 1997

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry is a pro MS fan, probably was fighting against Linux when we had the big OS war of Linux vs Windows in the desktop and server space back on 1997


Who the fuck is "we"?

Is this when you worked as an admin clerk in the HR department?

FFS butters I was pissing about with Unix computers before you started wanking over the Freemans catalogue mens section.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I was pissing about with Unix computers


I find this hard to believe, Microsoft boy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
>  I was pissing about with Unix computers
> 
> 
> I find this hard to believe, Microsoft boy


Well you aren't very bright, are you?

----------


## Topper

> Well you aren't very bright, are you?


I think Butters has proven his level of intelligence, repeatedly.

----------


## bsnub

> I think Butters has proven his level of intelligence, repeatedly.


A buffoon rifle dropper with cum shooting out of his ears.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by CSFFan
> 
> I think Butters has proven his level of intelligence, repeatedly.
> 
> 
> A buffoon rifle dropper with cum shooting out of his ears.


One of your better ones snubby!

 :rofl:

----------


## Troy

Tcsh! Tcsh! Butters, under alias, might bash your shell.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Tcsh! Tcsh! Butters, under alias, might bash your shell.


Harry won't get that one, he prefers humor with penis, cocks and jizz

and the usual idiotic replies by his fans like that admin fraud CSF, and that 13yr old pothead, snob

----------


## Topper

> and idiotic replies by his fans like that admin fraud CSF, and that 13yr old pothead, snob


Could you show us something you've done...of course not.  All talk, no walk.  You're nothing but a fraud Butters.

The really funny thing is you try to come across as a knowledgeable person, but you've never demonstrated anything other than opinions.   

It's always nice to hear from our little bitchy 14 year old hacker ... keep it up, butters!

----------


## Dragonfly

CSF, you have proved beyond reasonable doubt and clearly demonstrated what a failed admin you were,

first there was Subzero and then old wankers website that you completely fucked in the setup,

what else there is to add  :Smile: 

oh yes I forgot, hopeless  :Razz:

----------


## Topper

> CSF, you have proved beyond reasonable doubt what a failed admin you were,
> 
> first there was Subzero and then old wankers website that you completely fucked in the setup,


At least I tried...what have you done again?

----------


## Dragonfly

you mean you miserably failed, that's not even trying

----------


## crackerjack101

> CSF, you have proved beyond reasonable doubt and clearly demonstrated what a failed admin you were,
> 
> first there was Subzero and then old wankers website that you completely fucked in the setup,
> 
> what else there is to add 
> 
> oh yes I forgot, hopeless


Wow, thanks buTTers, yet another helpful, constructive contribution. 
thank you.

----------


## Dragonfly

so any update ? successful install I assume  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> so any update ? successful install I assume


More help. Gee thanks butters.

----------


## crackerjack101

> CSF, you have proved beyond reasonable doubt and clearly demonstrated what a failed admin you were,
> 
> first there was Subzero and then old wankers website that you completely fucked in the setup,
> 
> what else there is to add 
> 
> oh yes I forgot, hopeless


Do you have any friends ?

----------


## Dragonfly

do you need a Linux friend ? 

I can be your Linux friend if you want since you seem to be completely lost with Linux  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> do you need a Linux friend ?


No thanks, I got one.





> I can be your Linux friend if you want since you seem to be completely lost with Linux


I sincerely doubt you could be a reliable trustworthy friend to any one about anything.
Maybe I'm wrong but that's the impression you give and have always given. A nasty, petty, vitriolic, embittered little man with very little to offer of substance. Still, I might be wrong and you're really a terrific person. Who knows.
But, in the mean time, NO I don't think I need you to be my "Linux Friend".
The mind boggles.....    :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Your instincts are well honed crackerjack.

----------


## Dragonfly

:rofl: 

so as I predicted you have given up,

----------


## Troy

BEFOREHAND: close door, each window & exit;  wait until time.
    open spellbook, study, read (scan, select, tell us); 
write it, print the hex while each watches, 
   reverse its length, write again; 
   kill spiders, pop them, chop, split, kill them.        
      unlink arms, shift, wait & listen (listening, wait), 

sort the flock (then, warn the "goats" & kill the "sheep");     
   kill them, dump qualms, shift moralities,
   values aside, each one; 
      die sheep! die to reverse the system         
     you accept (reject, respect); 

next step, 
    kill the next sacrifice, each sacrifice,     
        wait, redo ritual until "all the spirits are pleased"; 
       do it ("as they say").

do it(*everyone***must***participate***in***forbidden  **s*e*x*).  
   return last victim; package body;     
       exit crypt (time, times & "half a time") & close it, 
       select (quickly) & warn your next victim; 

AFTERWORDS: tell nobody.     
       wait, wait until time;     
       wait until next year, next decade;
          sleep, sleep, die yourself, 
                 die at last

A Perl script, no doubt written by Dragonfly or one of his protégés to guide you.... ::chitown::

----------


## crackerjack101

Well I've now got Linux installed. It's interesting. I shall play and see how it goes.
Thanks for all your kind assistance buTTers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well I've now got Linux installed. It's interesting. I shall play and see how it goes.
> Thanks for all your kind assistance buTTers.


What distro did you go for in the end?

----------


## slackula

Which distro?

----------


## slackula

*shakes tiny internet fist at Harry*

----------


## crackerjack101

> What distro did you go for in the end?


I believe it's called Ubuntu.
I shall have a play this afternoon once I've recovered from the excesses of the last few days.

----------


## Dragonfly

An interesting alternative to Windows,

ReactOS, it has the full look and feel of Windows but it's all Linux under it

it seems to be from a Russian guy though, so it's going to freak out our resident paranoid anti-commies under the bed, Harry

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *shakes tiny internet fist at Harry*


Don't you wave your tiny Trump-like orange fist at me, you were two minutes too late.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> BEFOREHAND: close door, each window & exit;  wait until time.
>     open spellbook, study, read (scan, select, tell us); 
> write it, print the hex while each watches, 
>    reverse its length, write again; 
>    kill spiders, pop them, chop, split, kill them.        
>       unlink arms, shift, wait & listen (listening, wait), 
> 
> sort the flock (then, warn the "goats" & kill the "sheep");     
>    kill them, dump qualms, shift moralities,
> ...


Thanks, they won't get that one either  :Razz: 

above all harry, who has difficulties converting and knowing the difference between decimals and hexa  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> An interesting alternative to Windows,
> 
> ReactOS, it has the full look and feel of Windows but it's all Linux under it
> 
> it seems to be from a Russian guy though, so it's going to freak out our resident paranoid anti-commies under the bed, Harry


Fuck off Buttplug, no-one here is interested in listening to your amateurish, broken-English drivel.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> What distro did you go for in the end?
> 
> 
> I believe it's called Ubuntu.
> I shall have a play this afternoon once I've recovered from the excesses of the last few days.


Ubuntu's OK. It supports a fair chunk of legacy hardware and it's a reasonable distro on which to cut your teeth.

Once you get a feel for it, you can progress to better builds that need a little more understanding.

Ubuntu is really designed for morons like Buttplug, so that they can claim they are an "expert" because they can turn on Wifi without editing anything.

 :rofl:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Ubuntu is really designed for morons


Should suit me fine then.   :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

^ harry, that's rich coming from our MS champion boy

outside Windows, you are completely lost  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Fuck off Buttplug, no-one here is interested in listening to your amateurish, broken-English drivel.


you seem angry, Harry, you need to relax

I know having sand in your mouth is not confortable, but it's for the good cause  :rofl:

----------


## Troy

> Ubuntu's OK. It supports a fair chunk of legacy hardware and it's a reasonable distro on which to cut your teeth.  Once you get a feel for it, you can progress to better builds that need a little more understanding.


Not sure you would need a different Linux distro Harry...you can just install the packages you need that Ubuntu doesn't have as default. (Putting them in /opt of course to show they are not part of the distro)

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> simply the command line, best way to learn
> 
> 
> yeah - but  ifconfig wlan0 up obviously does not work on your win XP installation


 :Smile: 

Then again, it shouldn't work on a linux install either. net-tools has been obsoleted for 7 years now. iproute is where it's at. As for wlan0, surely you mean w1p0s0 or maybe even wlx0012d372ba3?

----------


## Dragonfly

please don't confuse baldrick  :rofl:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Ubuntu's OK. It supports a fair chunk of legacy hardware and it's a reasonable distro on which to cut your teeth.  Once you get a feel for it, you can progress to better builds that need a little more understanding.
> 
> 
> Not sure you would need a different Linux distro Harry...you can just install the packages you need that Ubuntu doesn't have as default. (Putting them in /opt of course to show they are not part of the distro)



Unless you were compiling from source that would make no sense. Even if you are compiling from source it makes no sense. To install software use a package manager, standard on all distros. Ubuntu defaults to Debian-style .dpkg package management and you'd normally use the aptitude command set to manage your packages.  For example, if you wanted to install a webserver on your Ubuntu Distro you would more than likely start off by typing something like 'apt-get install httpd" at your command line, you would almost certainly not be typing something along the lines of './configure --prefix=/opt'! 

To install software you've made yourself package up your code and then use a package manager to install it. Unless you have very specific need you would rarely, if ever, need to drop anything in /opt.

----------


## Dragonfly

> To install software use a package manager, standard on all distros


package manager are for pussies,

real men use ftp to download their source, untar and run ./configure with all the right parameters

DrB why are you such a poof ? next you are going to tell me that you use Github for all your code sources  :Razz:

----------


## crackerjack101

> real men


If that's not an oxymoron I'm a penguin.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> To install software use a package manager, standard on all distros
> 
> 
> package manager are for pussies,
> 
> real men use ftp to download their source, untar and run ./configure with all the right parameters
> 
> DrB why are you such a poof ? next you are going to tell me that you use Github for all your code sources


Today I need to install nginx with a set of custom modules on 2,000 servers. 800 of them have specific requirements to disable caching for font-face fonts when requests come in from IE11 and are being proxied to specific back-end servers. There are 300 files in /etc/nginx/conf.d each of which have complex and different regex filters, condition dependent of course, in the location settings for proxied content. I wrote the new modules and compiled them into nginx myself and created the RPM packages I'm going to install. As we're using a number of different OS versions I used mock. I've just finished regression testing and am ready to deploy. The deployment has to be done with minimal downtime, each instance (note, instance and not server or service)  cannot be down for any more than a second during the upgrade and ideally for a much shorter period than that. We also have to comply with our security divisions irritatingly complex rules about what can be accessed from where.

Your advice on how to do this deployment, maintain consistency across servers, and ensure that all of this fits into our Continuous Integration and Configuration Management systems while using only FTP, tar, and automake would be appreciated. BTW, the whole deployment should take less than 3 minutes from beginning to end.

Almost forgot, in the case of a problem what should be the rollback procedure?

----------


## david44

0000001000101011

----------


## DrB0b

> 0000001000101011


Glad you find it funny  :Wink:

----------


## crackerjack101

Answers please buTTers..................

----------


## DrB0b

> Answers please buTTers..................


Give him a moment  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> Unless you were compiling from source that would make no sense. Even if you are compiling from source it makes no sense. To install software use a package manager, standard on all distros.


I think t is useful if you are installing packages or software not supported by Canonical and not written by yourself. You could put them in /usr/local but I prefer /opt. Call me a dinosaur if you will.

The point is I don't think Ubuntu is lacking anything that would require installing a different distro but you may need to add packages/software that are not part of the default distro.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> Unless you were compiling from source that would make no sense. Even if you are compiling from source it makes no sense. To install software use a package manager, standard on all distros.
> 
> 
> I think t is useful if you are installing packages or software not supported by Canonical and not written by yourself. You could put them in /usr/local but I prefer /opt. Call me a dinosaur if you will.
> 
> The point is I don't think Ubuntu is lacking anything that would require installing a different distro but you may need to add packages/software that are not part of the default distro.


Your point is correct but your idea that you can just drop packages in /opt or /usr/local is not. A Dinosaur or not 99% of the time that just wouldn't work.

A package manager will put the packages in the right place, that's what it's for. Nor does a package manager just add packages provided by the distributor, Canonical in Ubuntu's case. Package manager's can be, and almost always are, configured to use external repositories. That is the proper way to add software.

Let me put it to you another way. How do _you_ think dropping packages into /opt or /usr/local/ would work? How would it be done?

----------


## Troy

> How do you think dropping packages into /opt or /usr/local/ would work?


As an example, I downloaded and installed eclipse into /opt. This was before the apt-get eclipse-platform was available. 

Ditto for chrome.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> 
> Answers please buTTers..................
> 
> 
> Give him a moment


As time drifts slowly by....................

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> How do you think dropping packages into /opt or /usr/local/ would work?
> 
> 
> As an example, I downloaded and installed eclipse into /opt. This was before the apt-get eclipse-platform was available. 
> 
> Ditto for chrome.


That's because packages were built to install them into /opt or everything they require to run is in a self-contained directory tree containing pre-compiled binaries and their supporting libraries. Packages which were compiled for specific distributions. YOU didn't install them into /opt, they were self installing packages which installed into appropriate locations when ./install.sh or whatever was run or they were tarred-up directory trees. Packages like that, even if not immediately obvious come with installation scripts and pre-compiled binaries for the installation you're installing to. The binaries are often either statically linked or the shared libraries they require will also be installed as part of the installation procedure.


This is not usual in the current Linux world, it is not the same as just dropping something into /opt, and not many packages install in this way. My question might not have been very clear. Let me put it another way. As you use eclipse I'll hazard a guess that you do some coding. Say you need a git installation on your workstation but there is no precompiled package for it. Without going through the compilation routine how would you get a copy of git onto that box.

If you did compile it how would you deal with upgrades as time went on? How would you deal with dependencies? How would you deal with that taking into account that time is money?



I guess all that verbiage I just wrote boils down to "what would you do in the pretty standard case that there is no pre-compiled package for the software you need?"

----------


## harrybarracuda

It looks like Buttplug's bluff has been well and truly called. He can only bullshit so much crap he's feverishly copying off the web before it becomes apparent he hasn't got a fucking clue what he's on about.

 :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> Say you need a git installation on your workstation but there is no precompiled package for it. Without going through the compilation routine how would you get a copy of git onto that box.


I guess by no precompiled package you mean no debian package that can be obtained through apt....rather than source which would have to be compiled... :Confused: 

So I have an executable and have it from a reliable source and have checksum verified. I can then drop it  into /temp and then change the install script to have it install into /opt/<new app> which will have all the supporting directories below it. Or if it is a tarball without requiring any install then I can just cp it into /opt and untar. 

Updates? I am waiting for a debian apt-get install, which will make everything easy. In the meantime I use what I have and check for updates as and when i feel like. The idea that I need the latest and greatest all the time is simply rubbish. After all I am still using v98 professionally rather than c11....and ada-95 rather than ada-2012 and fortran-77 instead of fortran-90 or whatever the latest is. Perl 5.8 with tk rather than 6 without it and python 2.7 or 3.x and mentally adjust to suit.




> That's because packages were built to install them into /opt.


True for google/chrome but not for eclipse

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fortran.

God that brings back memories of college I'd long since buried.

And huge piles of punched cards.

----------


## Troy

^ My first software editor:



...and people moan about vi... :rofl:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> Say you need a git installation on your workstation but there is no precompiled package for it. Without going through the compilation routine how would you get a copy of git onto that box.
> 
> 
> I guess by no precompiled package you mean no debian package that can be obtained through apt....rather than source which would have to be compiled...
> 
> So I have an executable and have it from a reliable source and have checksum verified. I can then drop it  into /temp and then change the install script to have it install into /opt/<new app> which will have all the supporting directories below it. Or if it is a tarball without requiring any install then I can just cp it into /opt and untar. 
> 
> ...


OK then, "/opt or any other specified directory or path". Sheesh, I thought that would have been obvious!

----------


## DrB0b

> Fortran.
> 
> God that brings back memories of college I'd long since buried.
> 
> And huge piles of punched cards.


Don't complain. They were great roach material. Try skinning up with an SSD.

----------


## DrB0b

> ^ My first software editor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people moan about vi...


You are Ada Lovelace and I claim my 4 Shillings and Eightpence!

----------


## Troy

> OK then, "/opt or any other specified directory or path". Sheesh, I thought that would have been obvious!


Except /opt used to be the preferred directory. However, you made me read up a bit on how things are in free linux distros and the standard procedure is to use package managers wherever possible and let them handle the install mechanism. You are correct and for anyone learning, this should be adopted in the first instance.

When it comes to commercial distribution and for professional use then things get a little more complicated. The distro may use compilers and applications that are not in line with current software or Custoemr requirements. In these cases the older/newer versions should always go into a separate directory so they are not confused with the distro. The standard for this was always /opt and I have a separate partition for this directory. 

It allows a reinstall of the basic distro and then a drop of the backup of /opt and /home directories to get you back up to speed quickly in the event of a hard disk failure.

Apologies if I confused or upset anyone with my total lack of ability in communicating my thoughts. It comes with having used one of those X-Y machines....

----------


## Troy

^^ I did progress, moving swiftly to a teletype terminal, complete with punch tape and modem connection...similar to:



I managed to kill the mainframe at GCHQ one Friday afternoon from Cheltenham GS....The first time I killed a machine with a bit of crap code but definitely not the last. Luckily the crap code is not generated quite so often as it once was....

Apologies for the thread drift....

----------


## slackula

> I managed to kill the mainframe at GCHQ one Friday afternoon from Cheltenham GS...


Do that now and you'd be in Guantanamo Bay before before it finished rebooting!

----------


## DrB0b

> When it comes to commercial distribution and for professional use then things get a little more complicated. The distro may use compilers and applications that are not in line with current software or Custoemr requirements. In these cases the older/newer versions should always go into a separate directory so they are not confused with the distro. The standard for this was always /opt and I have a separate partition for this directory.


You'll forgive me if I consider that my hundreds of million of users (which include every poster on TD) and several hundred thousand servers qualify me to comment on "professional" use.  (OK,  OK,  clearly not "mine",  really some insanely rich guy who pays me to run a goodly chunk of them).  If any one of my developers did not ensure that his software complied with our package management procedures he would be fired on the spot. What you describe is a pretty obsolete way for somebody to maintain a Linux workstation,  your mention of /opt as a separate partition dates it to about 2003. It's not the way it should be done these days. Also,  with current configuration management and revision control systems,  along with the use of in-house software repositories there should never be any situation where the distribution and your own in-house code could be confused with each other.

----------


## Dragonfly

you guys have been quite busy I see  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

> nginx with a set of custom modules on 2,000 servers.


nginx on production servers ? what kind of shit are you running DrB ?  :rofl: 

why not use IIS while you are at it ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Go Apache, like all real men do, even though config might seem too complicated for nginx admins  :rofl: 




> 800 of them have specific requirements to disable caching for font-face fonts when requests come in from IE11 and are being proxied to specific back-end servers.


BS alert rings big here, I will be curious to see your justification for it. And why only the fonts, not the images served by your webserver ? and how a user agent is being specifically targetted for it and all of it being configured at your webserver level for no real specific purpose. Again your justification will be more interesting than flashing out words most IT retards on TD wouldn't get (including Harry of course)




> created the RPM packages I'm going to install


RPM is really old dude, it's great for managing libs dependencies and distributing your code to the public but it's not for servers mass provisioning, something you are obviously doing here.

so where have you been and what you have been doing ? there are better options for this out there. Upgrade yourself here. Google "server provisioning" if you don't know what that mean  :Smile: 




> I've just finished regression testing and am ready to deploy.


I know you are Irish and pretentious like all Irish are, but really stop flashing words for the IT handicapped here, it makes you sound ridiculous, even though we know you are taking the piss, but it's like lecturing nuclear physics to a bunch of monkeys in cage. Try that on provisioning admin forums instead  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Your advice on how to do this deployment, maintain consistency across servers, and ensure that all of this fits into our Continuous Integration and Configuration Management systems while using only FTP, tar, and automake would be appreciated. BTW, the whole deployment should take less than 3 minutes from beginning to end.


You could code all this yourself in perl, bash or even python and integrate all this tools for provisioning only and, or continuous integration of your source code. But you being an admin, and lazy, you should probably install packages that do already all this for you. And yes you could use tar, bash and rsync (instead of FTP) to put all this together. But RPM as the only solution ? certainly not, and you need to wake the fuck up if you think a dependcy package manager is going to help in mass provisioning (2000 servers as you claimed)

back to you bitch  :Smile: 

PS: the debate between /opt and /usr/local is pointless, /opt is not used anymore, but doesn't mean you can't use it. DEAL.

----------


## DrB0b

^

----------


## Dragonfly

what about /u1 ? now if there is something to be pissed about, it's all those wankers who put all their commercial packages under /u1

fucking wants me to smash the whole server over it  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

and DrB, you are an old dude, yet smart man

what the fuck are you even bothering configuring and admin provisioning 2,000 servers ? this is low level admin monkey shit, leave that crap to the kids, they love it. We are too old for that shit dude. All that admin technology is pointless anyhow, it's more of a production chain for worker slaves than enlightening technology to inspire building greater things.

Just saying, you should focus on doing better things with your mind than provisioning servers for idiot customers  :Smile: 

have you tried music and playing an instrument ?  :Razz:

----------


## crackerjack101

> DrB, you are an old dude



No, if I remember correctly he's quite young.

----------


## Dragonfly

> No, if I remember correctly he's quite young.


about same age as me if I remember correctly, a bit older.

For you, young  :Razz:

----------


## lom

> Just saying, you should focus on doing better things with your mind than provisioning servers for idiot customers


He has taken up hunting. Pokemons. :Smile:

----------

